# Wichita Lounge Opening



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

ABC Cigars West is having its Grand Opening on Nov. 7th


"Just wanted to send a quick email out to let everyone know that "The Humidor West" will have a grand opening party on Saturday, November 7th. We were not sure about the date until today because of a special guest appearance...SAM LECCIA, The maker of NUb Cigars and also the New Full bodied cigar known as CAIN, Will be attending our little cigar party grand opening! We're not sure of his arrival time to the West Side "Humidor", but he will be bringing a rolling table and making some of his wicked cool cigars, and there will be massive party sales (buy 4 sticks, get 1 free, buy a box get a tshirt, and maybe some other goodies I can't disclose at the present time). But the best thing is that the humidor cigar shop and lounge on BOTH sides of town are open and ready for business November 7th. That's right! Our east ABC Fine Cigars is getting a lounge as well. That means a warm place to smoke all winter long on either side of town! We will start smoking around 11 a.m. and we aren't stopping til everyones to tired to continue! no more parking lot parties for us! We will still be having Dale's amazing FREE BBQ, and this is shaping up to be one of our wildest parties ever! Come and pick up a membership-the best way to have a spot to smoke at the new shop (a membership to either lounge will get you into the other one, as well), and check out the new place on the 7th of November with Sam from NUb! 

Thanks and see ya soon!"



I will be there!! 



Shawn


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Shawn, what is the address for the new lounge? I am not able to go, I have to work this upcoming weekend and can't get anyone to cover for me since everyone else is using up their vacation at this time! But I'd like to know it for future references when I do make it to Wichita again. Thanks!


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Hey Shawn, what is the address for the new lounge? I am not able to go, I have to work this upcoming weekend and can't get anyone to cover for me since everyone else is using up their vacation at this time! But I'd like to know it for future references when I do make it to Wichita again. Thanks!


I don't know the exact address. But it is just east of the intersection at 21st St. W. and Tyler Rd. On the NE Corner. It shares a parking lot with ABC Liquor... Hope this helps

Jim


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Here ya go..I had to email them since there are 3-4 ABCs here in Wichita

8558 W 21st Suite 100

440-4890



Ben Let me know before you come down.
I am done with Cigar Chateau after last week...not going into it here.



Jim you gonna make it??




Shawn


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

I stopped in at the East store and it's coming along. Kinda small but they don't have a lot of room to work with. Looks reall nice though. Nice cozy feeling. I think I can make it to this one out West.


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

The Chateau finally burned you eh? Well, it gets everyone eventually. I'll try to stop by but the wife is dragging me to that durned Wicked musical in the middle of the day. So, membership is required? Any ideas what this constitutes?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> I am done with Cigar Chateau after last week...not going into it here.


Done with Cigar Chateau huh? Well my brother went to the liquor store thats right beside there and seen there was a cigar shop and he went in there and called me to see what I'd suggest a cigar for him. He was looking around and seen some Padron Anny's with MOLD!! all over them. Then I realized that was the cigar place you went to and seen there was 'Good Mold' on some other cigars. He said they had a good selection of smokes, but they weren't very friendly. I'll definately take both of your guys' words for it.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, thanks everyone for providing info with the address and everything! Hopefully we can all catch up and get a herf going soon!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yitlin said:


> The Chateau finally burned you eh? Well, it gets everyone eventually. I'll try to stop by but the wife is dragging me to that durned Wicked musical in the middle of the day. So, membership is required? Any ideas what this constitutes?


Yeah finally tired of the BS they call customer service...I dont know if there will be a membership to smoke in the lounge...if there is it will be the only time I go..I can understand a purchase and smoke policy but I can smoke in my garage just as easily



baddddmonkey said:


> Done with Cigar Chateau huh? Well my brother went to the liquor store thats right beside there and seen there was a cigar shop and he went in there and called me to see what I'd suggest a cigar for him. He was looking around and seen some Padron Anny's with MOLD!! all over them. Then I realized that was the cigar place you went to and seen there was 'Good Mold' on some other cigars. He said they had a good selection of smokes, but they weren't very friendly. I'll definately take both of your guys' words for it.


Yep that and the response I got when I asked about Draks and Boris.

They can run their business any way they want but I will not send anyone I know or buy from them again.

Shawn


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

The Lounge does have a membership. But the way I understand it is that if you purchase $10 in sticks you are welcome to sit in the lounge and enjoy them. I was somewhat disappointed when I found out it was a membership lounge but I guess the building and HD TVs don't pay for themselves. It is nice to know you can just buy a couple cigars and enjoy them in their lounge. Either way, I am glad to have a nice place to go on the West side so I am going to try to do my part to support it, even if I can't afford the yearly membership.

Shawn, I am heading out of town on Saturday about 12:30. So I am going to try to make it from 11 to 12 or so. Maybe I'll see ya there?

This is the membership info I was given:

MEMBERSHIP LEVELS

Level Cost Benefits

Daily Membership $ 10 Lounge privileges for one day during business hours only.
$ 0 Lounge privileges for one day during business hours only,
With purchase of $10 in cigars.

Monthly Membership $ 30 Lounge privileges for one month during business hours only.
(i.e. January 15 to February 15)

Annual Membership $ 295 Lounge privileges for one year during business hours only.
(10% Discount on Individual Cigars & 15% on Boxes)
(“Cigar of the Month Club” 1 Free cigar a month to evaluate)
(i.e. January 25, 2009 to January 25, 2010)

Locker Membership $ 395 Individual Locker and Lounge privileges (Double Tall Locker) $ 495 for one year during business hours only.
(10% Discount on Individual Cigars & 15% on Boxes)
(“Cigar of the Month Club” 1 Free cigar a month to evaluate)
(i.e. January 25, 2009 to January 25, 2010)

Add a Spouse $ 100 Spouse can be added to an Annual or Locker Membership
with the same benefits as the primary member.



Comments
Lockers will not be rented for less than one year.
All memberships will be paid in full in advance.
A Membership Agreement must be signed by all members. Valid identification must be provided at time of issuance.
Memberships and Lockers are the sole property of The Humidor.
Management reserves the right to revoke any membership / rental privileges.
Prices subject to change at any time.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

CPJim said:


> The Lounge does have a membership. But the way I understand it is that if you purchase $10 in sticks you are welcome to sit in the lounge and enjoy them. I was somewhat disappointed when I found out it was a membership lounge but I guess the building and HD TVs don't pay for themselves. It is nice to know you can just buy a couple cigars and enjoy them in their lounge. Either way, I am glad to have a nice place to go on the West side so I am going to try to do my part to support it, even if I can't afford the yearly membership.
> 
> Shawn, I am heading out of town on Saturday about 12:30. So I am going to try to make it from 11 to 12 or so. Maybe I'll see ya there?
> 
> ...


I can handle a 10 buck user fee...I don't get out enough to really need a monthly or yearly membership but I can spend 10 bux and enjoy the lounge...

Shawn


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

That is kinda how I feel Shawn. But I really like just buying $10 in their cigars to smoke there. However, I could see myself getting a monthly membership in Dec/Jan when even the garage is too cold and I don't want to have to buy their sticks. Whatever happens I am really excited to have a cool place to hang out and smoke. So let's try to keep it open!

Shawn, what time are you getting there?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

CPJim said:


> That is kinda how I feel Shawn. But I really like just buying $10 in their cigars to smoke there. However, I could see myself getting a monthly membership in Dec/Jan when even the garage is too cold and I don't want to have to buy their sticks. Whatever happens I am really excited to have a cool place to hang out and smoke. So let's try to keep it open!
> 
> Shawn, what time are you getting there?


Dont know yet...all I know is I am going..I will probably do like you and get there early...food and sam wont be there till later but thats not why I am going..LOL

I will pm ya on friday if I know what time.

Good to see ya posting!!

Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I went and now I am back.


AWESOME PLACE AND PEOPLE!!!

Good-great selection..1st time i have seen GoF in wichita (havent looked that hard before)

Gordan and Ryan(sp) and of course Joe (sp) and the rest of the staff are some of the nicest and laid back people I have ever bought cigars with.


If anyone is ever in the Wichita Area you have to stop in and enjoy a stick...I don't know anyone who can go in to a shop and not spend 10bux so you can enjoy the lounge.




Shawn


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> I went and now I am back.
> 
> AWESOME PLACE AND PEOPLE!!!
> 
> ...


Next time I'm in Wichita, me and my bro will hit it up and get a small herf goin together!


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

I was there for the first hour. I was very impressed with the staff, selection, and lounge! I will go back!! Let me know whenever you're going, I'll try to meet up with anyone!


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh and I met Shawn... Watch out for that guy- I think he is psychic! He knew who I was and we've never met... Haha


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to ask. With this new lounge. Can you still bring your own smoke(s)? Even if you purchase $10 worth. I ask, usually because B&M smokes are too moist for my liking. If not, I totally understand. I just would hate to spend $5 bucks on a smoke and not be able to enjoy it because it was wet, and constantly going out. Oh well, I'm sure it'd be a good time either way. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

baddddmonkey said:


> I was going to ask. With this new lounge. Can you still bring your own smoke(s)? Even if you purchase $10 worth.


Hey Ben,

Yup, if you buy $10 worth, you're welcome to smoke your own sticks. As you probably know, the main reason for that type of a daily membership is so that you discourage "swisher-sweet guy" from moving in. That's probably not going to be as much of a concern at the new west side lounge as it will be at the east store. Not that there's anything wrong with swisher-guy, but...you know. Hope that answers your question!

It was good seeing Shawn on Saturday! I'm glad you guys liked the new lounge!

Regarding the memberships, remember that they're valid at both locations...if you buy it at the East or West Humidor, you get into the lounge, get the discount, etc. at the East and West shop!

Shawn put the west address and phone #, the east is 2221 N. Woodlawn, 316.688.0112. Our lounge is smaller, but cozy.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

SmokinJoe said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Yup, if you buy $10 worth, you're welcome to smoke your own sticks. As you probably know, the main reason for that type of a daily membership is so that you discourage "swisher-sweet guy" from moving in. That's probably not going to be as much of a concern at the new west side lounge as it will be at the east store. Not that there's anything wrong with swisher-guy, but...you know. Hope that answers your question!
> 
> ...


Thank Joe for the info!

All the stix I smoked a the lounge smoked wonderfully so I am not to worried about that...

I will have to make a reason to head out to the east side now!

Shawn


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I popped my head in to the east side lounge last week, it's pretty darn cool. I'm gonna have to find a spare hour or two in the near future to take it for a test drive.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yitlin said:


> I popped my head in to the east side lounge last week, it's pretty darn cool. I'm gonna have to find a spare hour or two in the near future to take it for a test drive.


After the holidays I want to put together a Herf there.

Will be posting more info all over the place!

Shawn


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet. I'd like to come as well. Meet some fellow puffers! After about mid-January would work best for me. That's after I get my student loans  woohoo!

But, I'd need about a 2 week notice, that way I can ask off for work and all that fun stuff.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

baddddmonkey said:


> Sweet. I'd like to come as well. Meet some fellow puffers! After about mid-January would work best for me. That's after I get my student loans  woohoo!
> 
> But, I'd need about a 2 week notice, that way I can ask off for work and all that fun stuff.


Middle to end of Jan was what I was figuring on...I will let you know as soon as I do Ben!

Shawn


----------



## SJones (Nov 17, 2009)

I stopped in last weekend(west). Great looking place, good selection and friendly staff. 

Only thing I wasn't sure about...Bring your own bottle???

I know the guys would have told me but they were getting busy and I had to bugout.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

SJones said:


> I stopped in last weekend(west). Great looking place, good selection and friendly staff.
> 
> Only thing I wasn't sure about...Bring your own bottle???
> 
> I know the guys would have told me but they were getting busy and I had to bugout.


I dont know the actual policy but at the Grand Opening there were 2 kegs out on the patio and I know there was a bottle back by the fridge...

Shawn


----------



## GWEEDO (Aug 4, 2008)

To answer any liquor questions you guys may have for the Humidor Westside (as official a stance as i prefer to offer!): We don't have a liquor license of any sort. That means we are not allowed to *sell* alcohol. Stop by and talk to me and I can explain further. If you are on our email list, you will know when we're having parties with our free beer and such. Also, if you haven't gotten on the e-mail list, you *NEED *to do it! I am not trying to sell you any products or anything, these are just the legal ramifications to allow us to give you free beer! If you have any questions, give us a call, 316-440-4890. Thank you guys for all the support so far!

Gorden Crippen, Shop Manager, The Humidor West


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

GWEEDO said:


> To answer any liquor questions you guys may have for the Humidor Westside (as official a stance as i prefer to offer!): We don't have a liquor license of any sort. That means we are not allowed to *sell* alcohol. Stop by and talk to me and I can explain further. If you are on our email list, you will know when we're having parties with our free beer and such. Also, if you haven't gotten on the e-mail list, you *NEED *to do it! *I am not trying to sell you any products or anything*, these are just the legal ramifications to allow us to give you free beer! If you have any questions, give us a call, 316-440-4890. Thank you guys for all the support so far!
> 
> Gorden Crippen, Shop Manager, The Humidor West


Thanks Gordon!!

And the whole not sellling stuff I highlighted it is the truth..None of the emails I get from Gordon have any offers or specials..its all info pertaining to the Event!

Shawn

Shawn


----------

